# Low Sodium/ Low Cholestorol diets



## doctorfood (Nov 14, 2004)

My significant other has had a heart attack and of course is now limiting his sodium and cholestorol. The dietician at the hospital didn't give us a diet to follow, which I thought was kinda strange. I have been on the internet trying to find a diet that's typed out in order to follow, but haven't had much luck. Most of the sites make you pay for the information. 

Does anyone out there have any ideas or clues to where I can go for help?


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 14, 2004)

Since being diagnosed with high blood pressure, I get a newsletter from www.heartcenteronline.com   You can get a lot of information from them, including a health plan which includes planned meals.  This site (and newsletter) is good for anyone with heart problems, stroke, high blood pressure, etc.  I hope this helps.

 Barbara

P.S. I didn't check into it far enough to know if they charge for the health plan.  I will keep checking around for diet plans just in case.  In any event, the website and newsletter have lots of good free information.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

The fact that someone, be that a dietician or your cardiologist, didn’t offer you some diet suggestions at all is frankly reprehensible in my opinion!  Surely E.R. set you up with a cardiologist, didn’t they?  Egads!

If I were you, I would start fussing and getting answers, beginning with E.R., a place I know well.  In fact, call them ASAP and ask why.  At very least, regardless of the severity of the myocardial infarction suffered, you should have been seen by and referred to a cardiologist, who should direct all care at this point.  And E.R. can get you there, if you aren’t there already.  If you have been referred to a cardio, call him/her first!

There are many resources available, as Barbara suggested with her wonderful link.  Additionally, you can find our friends at the American Heart Association at www.americanheart.org .  

However,  the medications your S.I. is presently on (aspirin? Clopidogrel? Beta-blockers? Ace-Inhibitors? Cholesterol-reducing meds?) all must be taken into consideration in recommending a diet plan.  And your S.I. should also have been referred to a cardiac-rehab plan, as well.

Every patient is different and  individual circumstances will vary wildly, so call your doctor and light a raging fire under their royal laurels!

And if you don't have direct answers from these folks within two days, PM me!


----------



## doctorfood (Nov 15, 2004)

*Low sodium/low cholestorol diets*

Thanks to both of you for your ideas. I have been to these websites and have gotten started. Today Hubby goes in for a chemical stress test to see why he is still having chest pain and tightness even after having an angioplasty heart stent put in three weeks ago. I fear he will have to have a bypass.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi - I had missed your post somehow - we went thru a similar situation in April when hubby had a huge MI, had a stent placed and continued having symptoms. In his case fortunately after a second cath, it was determined that symptoms were medication and stress related, he had an internal defibrillator placed and 6 months - no problems.  I hope things are going better for you.  
In Ken's cardiac rehab classes, they talked about diet with a dietician, but did not give a specific meal plan.  There is so much to consider related to each medication a heart patient is on that a one size fits all diet won't work.  If you do a search for congestive heart failure diets - you'll find a couple of sites, plus this one is good - http://www.deliciousdecisions.org/index.html
You may need to call the doctor yourself to request dietary counseling...for some reason, that's one of the things that slips thru the cracks - especially if there are multiple docs involved in the case - everyone thinks someone else will take care of it. The American Heart Association has recently published a cookbook with low salt as well as low fat recipes.  Some of the recipes actually look like they might be good!  I know I have to get back into the 'heart diet' mode - but to be perfectly frank - I HATE cooking healthy when someone is just going to go out and have double cheeseburgers and pints of ice cream as soon as they are out of the house [yes, I vented....]


----------



## crewsk (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.applesforhealth.com/recipesfatentr1.html Here is another great site! Good luck to you & your SO.


----------

